# When to start Trolling for saugeye?



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Is it too early to troll for saugeye ? I was thinking of trying to troll Tappan soon for saugeye. I usually only troll in the late spring through late fall . But would like to get out. Is it too early? If now where can u find the fish this time of year? I have a little jon boat so I don't have to worry about ramp access.
Any input is greatly appreciated as always

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

i am pretty much a newbie with saugeye and i go to leesville with mild sucess. What do you troll for saugeye and what do you look for when trolling?


----------



## Tatonka (Aug 23, 2007)

DancinBear said:


> i am pretty much a newbie with saugeye and i go to leesville with mild sucess. What do you troll for saugeye and what do you look for when trolling?


When was the last time you were at Leesville? do you troll or bank fish when you go?


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Somehow the thread got of topic without anyone answering my questions lol anyone have any input? Thanks


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I rarely troll for Saugeye. This time of year with the water warming up earlier than normal I would start fishing the shallow water points with a jig/minnow or jig/crawler or a Vibe-E If using a jig cast in to shore and retrieve slow enough that your bait is banging bottom. If fishing the Vibe-E drop it all the way to the bottom and just give it short jig strokes up off the bottom 6 to 8 inch lifts are all you'll need if there are eye's there you'll catch them. Stay up shallow you'll find them. The jig bite will be subtle so don't expect them to hammer it like a big bass nailing a spinnerbait. I prefer a 7' medium action spinning rod and a decent spinning reel. 8lb trilene xl sensitivity is a must to detect the light bite. If you insist on trolling troll a shad rap or something similar but you gotta keep it banging bottom keep your speed down I'd say between 1.5 to 2.5 mph good luck and if you have any success be sure to write down or note what it was you did to get them, lure color, type of bait, weather and water conditions and temps, depth ect. ect.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks saugeyesam! I might try throwing a jig like you mentioned. Sounds like basically the same technique I use down at the river (pike island/NC dam) . Except with live bait instead of a grub . 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

i go to leesville every year staring in may and usually catch some big saugeyes but really no rhyme or reason to it


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

hey dancinbear,have you been to leesville for saugeyes yet this year? im thinkin bout trying there maybe this weekend. what do you get em on,color,depth,exc. ive never fished there for eyes yet.any info from anybody would be appriciated.thanks


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

remember saugeye were made and designed for the shoreline angler.. with that being said its a confidence thing. Learned a lot fishing the sowc tournys last yr. Im a jigger at heart but unfortunately they are tootally different then walleye..so i was forced to troll. even if i knew i could get em trolling right now i would probably still jig till i cant jig em up anymore. then troll the hot months june to september. Might be early still give it shot. id be castin sticks right now


----------



## sheephead (Mar 31, 2012)

hey freak13 whats your favorite crank for saugs? hotntot, huskys?


----------



## freakofnature13 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pm sent to ya..due to non members lurking


----------



## baiterben (Apr 8, 2012)

i troll for saugeyes year round. even if water temp is 39. still trollin 1.6 mph. i caught a 8.4# at piedmont trollin easter sunday a couple yrs ago. water temp was 44. some people dont believe me but its true. Good luck


----------



## tinfisher (Mar 25, 2012)

i tried trollin atwood yesterday. i bet everybody thought i was nuts i was the only boat trollin. But sad enough i didnt even catch a cold yesterday!!!


----------

